# kadu-0.5

## mkay

czesc,

jak pewnie niektorzy z was zauwazyli od pewnego czasu w portage dostepne sa snapshoty z wersji rozwojowej (0.5) kadu (zamaskowane). snapshoty te sa aktualizowane co mniej wiecej 2 tygodnie i zawieraja zawsze najnowsze dostepne wersje pluginow.

zastanawiam sie ilu z was uzywa tej wersji i jak oceniacie jej stabilnosc i gotowosc do wrzucenia do testing? osobiscie nie mam prawie zadnych problemow (czasem samo sie wylaczalo, ale to raz na kilka dni i wydaje mi sie, ze juz to poprawili). 

mysle o odmaskowaniu tych wersji, ale troche sie boje, ze mogly mi umknac jakies bledy (np. w pluginach, ktorych nie uzywam). ewentualnie jezeli dopiero teraz dowiadujecie sie, ze mozna miec 0.5 z portage i chcielibyscie potestowac, to dajcie znac, ze to robicie, zebym mogl poczekac na wasze opinie.

z gory dzieki

----------

## deluge

Wlasnie sie o tym dowiedzialem  :Wink:  Juz emerguje i potestuje jakis czas

----------

## Xax

Wlasnie go instaluje. Pouzywam pare dni i sie wypowien gdyby cos nawalalo  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

Czeka m niecierpliwoscia na opinie  :Wink: 

----------

## mkay

ok - poczekam wiec ze 2-3tygodnie na opinie;]

----------

## fallow

Hej.

Dd dlugiego czasu uzywam 0.5.0 i ciesze sie, ze jest juz zamaskowana w portage - nie przyszlo mi na mysl aby to sprawdzic  :Wink: 

Gdy wroce do domu potestuje ebuild  :Smile:  Mam tez nadzieje, ze sa dostepne wazniejsze opcje konfiguracji via USE (?)

Osobiscie uzywam takze jednego dodatkowego modulu ktory nie jest dostarczany razem z kadu, jest nim spy.

Jak sie ma sprawa spy'a odnosnie jego wyboru via USE w ebuildzie o ktorym mowa  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## v7n

Hmm - aktualnie dziala u mnie kadu 0.43 ( oficjalne, z portage ) i zeby miec spy ( i inne moduly ) wystarczylo, ze dalem +extramodules.  Pyk. Jest. Lacznie z tcl i kadupro  :Smile: 

/edit Oho - widze, ze taka sama flaga jest w zamaskowanym kadu - biore sie za uzywanie  :Smile: 

/edit No ladnie sie skompilowalo ( procz mail_module, ale on mi akurat zbedny, wiec dalem -mail )

/edit Gdzie jest tcl ??? Agrh...

----------

## Belliash

 *v7n wrote:*   

> Hmm - aktualnie dziala u mnie kadu 0.43 ( oficjalne, z portage ) i zeby miec spy ( i inne moduly ) wystarczylo, ze dalem +extramodules.  Pyk. Jest. Lacznie z tcl i kadupro 
> 
> /edit Oho - widze, ze taka sama flaga jest w zamaskowanym kadu - biore sie za uzywanie 
> 
> /edit No ladnie sie skompilowalo ( procz mail_module, ale on mi akurat zbedny, wiec dalem -mail )
> ...

 

popros obenego by nowa paczke do 0.5 zrobil  :Razz: 

----------

## v7n

Procz braku tcl jest jeszcze kilka innych problemow ( no, w sumie to dupereli ). Po za tym nie widzialem tam jakichs superopcji dla ktorych mam porzucac wersje oznaczona jako stabilna. Po 2 h uzywania wracam do starej. 

PS zawsze jest opcja recznej kompilacji - ale to takie jakies nieteges mi sie wydaje  :Wink: 

----------

## shadoww

Używam od grudnia i jak narazie chodzi dobrze, żadnych błędów. Zobaczymy jak będzie dalej...

----------

## rampage7

hehe - gdybym ja to wcześniej wiedział  :Very Happy: 

emerge już leci  :Smile: 

----------

## deluge

O ile pamietam to chyba tcl mial byc juz nierozwijany i usuniety z kadu 0.5 ... ale moge sie mylic  :Smile: 

----------

## Partition

Ja już tej wersji kadu używam od jakiegoś czasu ale o tym że jest w portage dowiedziałem się dopiero teraz  :Wink:  Jestem bardzo zadowolony z tej wersji kadu  :Smile:  Nie zauważyłem żadnych błędów.

----------

## n0rbi666

Tcl nie będzie w kadu 5.0 (wyczytane na kadu.net - forum )

ale z tego co widzę po tamtym forum - jest fireewall w c++  :Very Happy: 

tak więc już kompiluję, i jakbym zauważył jakieś babole - to będę pisał  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Tclki nie bedzie w 0.5, tylko PowerKadu - zestaw kompilowanych mikromodulow.

----------

## n0rbi666

Czy mi się zdaje, czy w wersji z portage nie ma skryptu firewall ? do kogo zgłośić zapotrzebowanie na ten skrypt ?  :Wink: 

btw - na razie kadu śmiga ok  :Smile: 

----------

## Kajan

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Czy mi się zdaje, czy w wersji z portage nie ma skryptu firewall ? do kogo zgłośić zapotrzebowanie na ten skrypt ? 
> 
> btw - na razie kadu śmiga ok 

 

Dokładnie nie ma już tego modułu ale jest nowy napisany w c++.

Strona domowa.

Forum.

Pozdro

----------

## n0rbi666

Kajan - wiem, że jest napisany w c++ - ale w portage go nie ma  :Wink:  może warto dodać ? :]

----------

## Kajan

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Kajan - wiem, że jest napisany w c++ - ale w portage go nie ma  może warto dodać ? :]

 

Nie miałbym nic przeciwko  :Wink: 

Pozdro

----------

## v7n

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Tclki nie bedzie w 0.5, tylko PowerKadu - zestaw kompilowanych mikromodulow.

  I wlasnie tylko tego uzywam z tcl'a. Niestety ( chyba ) nie widzialem tego w kadu z portage   :Confused: 

----------

## karol

Co do poprawnosci dzialania... chodzi idealnie brak oznak "chorobowych"  :Wink: 

----------

## joi_

a ja bym jednak wolał (/me - dev Kadu), żeby tej wersji nieodmaskowywać, bo jest to ciągle wersja rozwojowa - jeszcze dużo rzeczy może się w niej wydarzyć, a nikt nie chciałby, żeby forum Kadu zostało zalane zgłoszeniami błędów, które zostały już poprawione (w przypadku gdy nowszego ebuilda jeszcze nie ma, bo 1. opiekunowi się nie chce/nie ma czasu, 2. jakiś istotny moduł się nie kompiluje)

od wersji z paczki oczekuje się pewnego stopnia stabilności, a nikt nie może (i nie chce) jej gwarantować dla snapshota

instalacja wersji rozwojowej musi być świadoma i wiązać się ze myślą, że odkryte błędy należy zgłosić! instalacja z portage tego nie gwarantuje ("no w końcu ci developerzy gentoo wiedzą co robią!")

----------

## rampage7

działa stabilnie, ale myślę, że ze wrzuceniem do ~arch trzeba jednak poczekać. Kto będzie chciał ten w pełni świadomie sam odnajdzie ów ebuild i odmaskuje.

----------

## gryhild1985

localhost ~ # epm -q kadu

kadu-0.5.0_pre20051230

Ja chyba używam dość starej wersji 0.5, ale zaraz zrobie mu update  :Smile: 

W sumie to chyba nie mam z nią problemów. Jak poużywam tej nowszej to się odezwę  :Very Happy: 

----------

## szolek

Działa nawet nieźle. Ale brakuje mi firewalla ( wiem że to skrypt w tlc ).    :Sad: 

----------

## szolek

No proszę jest FIREWALL. Wielie dzięki.  :Wink: 

----------

